# Gas in france



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi My new van only has one 13KG gas cylinder. If I am to spend much time in France I will have to get a spare, What is the most popular and readily available gas in France and I assume its not recommended to carry spare bottles other than in the gas cabinet but is it illegal.
At this stage I do not want to use refillable bottles or tanks.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Sid,..Has your gas locker got enough room for a second cylinder 7Kg or 13Kg ??
And how long do you wish to spend in France?

Most gas lockers nowadays have the capacity to carry a spare, even if it's a smaller bottle than regularly used.

As for gas in France, a search on thissite will bring up a lot of info on the matter, personally I would recommend the cube "Le Cube" for holiday visits to France, but then again your options may change depending on length of visit, current climate conditions etc.

Regards M&D


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Is "le cube" propane or butane? and can you just buy the cylinder/ regulator?


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi there,
Le Cube is a 6kg black plastic butane container, for which you will need to buy a regulator/adaptor. I believe Gaslow do the one that fits for around £20ish.

Readily available at most Hypermarkets/ Filling stations, keep an eye out for it when you fill up.

M&D


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

M&D. No. the gas locker is only just big enough for the 13KG one, even then the one I had was alittle too tall and we had to swop it for one with a slightly smaller guard around the tap, this is the downside of a shortish van with a fixed bed, I have a spare 7.5 Kg? which will stand up under the bed.
This year will only be short trips ( we leave tomorrow on Speedferries, back on the 3rd) next year we will spend a month or so in the South of France. thanks for the info.
Sid


----------



## Wyn (Feb 20, 2010)

fjmike said:


> Is "le cube" propane or butane? and can you just buy the cylinder/ regulator?


Le Cube is available in propane and butane versions. I wish we could get it over here!


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

SidT said:


> Hi My new van only has one 13KG gas cylinder. If I am to spend much time in France I will have to get a spare, What is the most popular and readily available gas in France and I assume its not recommended to carry spare bottles other than in the gas cabinet but is it illegal.
> At this stage I do not want to use refillable bottles or tanks.
> Cheers Sid


Could you be a bit more precise, with your Subject heading.   

You nearly started World War 3 (see other post on Gas)    

Andy


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

foll-de-roll said:


> SidT said:
> 
> 
> > Hi My new van only has one 13KG gas cylinder. If I am to spend much time in France I will have to get a spare, What is the most popular and readily available gas in France and I assume its not recommended to carry spare bottles other than in the gas cabinet but is it illegal.
> ...


I doubt SidT will change the subject heading now, it's almost 6 years old.
This topic was started * 23-09-04*


----------



## quiraing (Feb 12, 2007)

If you are only going to France for one month in the summertime - No need to worry. We go over for 5 to 6 weeks with 2 x 6KG cylinders and come back with the second cylinder unopened and plenty of gas in the first.


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Thks Quiraing

I was about to ask the question you have just answered as we have 2 x 6kg propane bottles!

We are planning a couple of weeks heading down to the Dordogne in September using mostly France Passion stop-overs if we can and wondered how long we could be self-sufficient for. Although we are seasoned French travellers, this is first motor-homing trip to France.

We have a Kyocera 130W solar panel on top feeding a couple of 135amp leisure batteries so unless it rains non stop with permanent black cloud, we should be OK for power. In any event, the batteries will get a charge when we motor between sites anyway.

The Tesco vouchers have arrived so just have to book the Eurotunnel now. It's only 20 minutes from us so much handier than the ferries. 

Can't wait!!


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

How come this thread has resurected after 6 years anyway? The OP might not een have a motorhome now! Did he get fed up logging in to see if his question was answered, sold his van and bought a villa instead? :wink:


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

You will only need gas for cooking. The outside temperature here in the south Chrente at the moment is 54 deg, thats on our balcony, its baking and unbearable.


----------



## jd_boss_hogg (Aug 26, 2009)

French gas is cheaper than camping gas. Most supermarkets have free deals with a free 'çlip-on', and even a free first-off bottle, so just make up some stupid french adress and take advantage. Nobody checks anything, because it's only for marketing purposes.

Pick a lightweight bottle, some now have viewing windows for levels, and choose one from a common smaller supermarket (Hyper U, Shopi, Leclerc, Champion etc) so that your never far from a top-up. Don;t get one from the huge big hypermarkets that are 100 miles apart.


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

What is the matter with you lot???

I got to the part about speedferries???? looked at the posting date and then could see where someone had allready pointed out the posting was 6............................*YEARS *old!!!!!!

And people are still adding to it. I bet Sid whoever he has probably worked it out by now......bloody care in the community?


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Yeah it was an old posting but IT HAS MOVED ON


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I struggle keeping up with current posts so if I've got to keep up with 6 year old resurrected posts as well, then I'm going to have to have a serious rethink about how I allocate my leisure time.


----------

